# Soil Sampler Probe Options



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm looking at getting my first oil test done in the next week or two and don't want to use my shovel to take samples. Are there any decent cheap(<$20) options out there for probes? Everything I'm seeing is pretty pricey for something I would use for 10 min every 1-2 years. Would there be any downsides to just making one out of materials I have laying around like pvc pipe?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I recommend reading Ware's sticky thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124
And a link to soil sampling techniques.
https://www.blinc.com/node/20

If a soil sampling probe is not available a clean spade or shovel will work just fine.
I'm sure a pvc pipe will work also as long as the soil is not to hard.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are buying something, I recommend getting a proplugger. Yes it is more expensive, but you can use it to move plugs and sample soils.


----------



## Ravenallen1971 (Jun 26, 2020)

I made myself a simple soil probe out of some scrap aluminum pipe from a jobsite. Then used an angle grinder with a cut off disc to cut out half of it to remove the cores. I plan on using it till I am able to pick up a pro plugger.

I would think if you had some scrap copper, or metal emt you could make yourself one untill you get a suitable tool.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

A stainless steel probe makes sampling much easier than using a trowel and it makes it more likely that you'll collect the total number of samples to get a good representation of your soil. If you will be testing for micros, avoid tools/pipes containing copper and galvanized steel, etc. as it will contaminate the sample.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

g-man said:


> If you are buying something, I recommend getting a proplugger. Yes it is more expensive, but you can use it to move plugs and sample soils.


Is moving plugs something that's beneficial with fescue? I was under the impression that was generally done for grasses like bermuda & kbg, but you guys are the experts haha


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I bought mine (12" stainless probe) on eBay for around $20.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

edixon88 said:


> I'm looking at getting my first oil test done in the next week or two and don't want to use my shovel to take samples. Are there any decent cheap(<$20) options out there for probes? Everything I'm seeing is pretty pricey for something I would use for 10 min every 1-2 years. Would there be any downsides to just making one out of materials I have laying around like pvc pipe?


Your local SiteOne location should carry the 21" probe, item #006347. Ask them for the contractors price on it and you'll come out to $25. Otherwise they charge $40ish retail.

Here's the link:
https://www.siteone.com/en/006347-soil-probe-pressure-range-color-dimensions-container-type/p/3460


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

I used an apple corer because the one I had was long enough and I no longer use it for apples.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

tam said:


> I used an apple corer because the one I had was long enough and I no longer use it for apples.


Honey, why is the apple corer dirty? Oh, uhh, I forgot to wash those apples we picked before using it...


----------

